# [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?



## boss3D (17. Januar 2013)

*[Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*

Hi!

Habe mir vor Kurzem den Asus USB-BT211 Bluetooth Adapter für meinen PC gekauft um endlich so Songs auf's Smartphone übertragen zu können. Laut Alternate/Asus sollte der Stick eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 3 MB/s schaffen. In der Praxis habe ich aber durchschnittlich nur lächerliche 30 KB!!! Und das, obwohl's Smartphone bei der Datenübertragung nie mehr als 1 Meter vom PC entfernt ist. Insofern finde ich das mehr als enttäuschend!

Woran kann die schache Übertragungsleistung liegen und gibt's eine Möglichkeit, diese zu steigern?

Danke für baldige Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*

Der Stick kann nicht 3 MegaBYTE, sondern 3 MegaBIT pro Sekunde, das steht ja da: Mbit. In Megabyte sind da nur ca 0,35 Megabyte/Sekunde. Das heißt eine MP3 mit 3,5MB müsste in ca 10 Sekunden rüberkopiert sein, vlt 2-3 Sekunden länger, da der optimale Wert selten erreicht wird - wie ist das denn bei Dir? 

Nimm doch mal zB 30MB an MP3 und kopier die rüber und stop die Zeit mit das müsste ca 90 Sekunden dauern - achte nicht darauf, was Windows da stehen hat. Wie lange dauert das dann bei Dir? Wenn es nicht weit entfernt von ca 80-110 Sek ist, dann ist das normal.


Ich selber nehme USB, denn selbst wenn es 3MB/s wären: schon USB2.0 ist da deutlich schneller... oder hat Dein Smartphone kein USB?


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das heißt eine MP3 mit 3,5MB müsste in ca 10 Sekunden rüberkopiert sein, vlt 2-3 Sekunden länger, da der optimale Wert selten erreicht wird - wie ist das denn bei Dir?


Meine mp3s haben durchschnittlich eine Größe von 10 MB. Und die Übertragung von einer einzigen dauert so zwischen 5 und 10 Minuten. Die Übertragunsgleistung wird dabei mit durchschnittlich 30 KB angegeben ...


Herbboy schrieb:


> oder hat Dein Smartphone kein USB?


Doch, für mein Galaxy S2 gäbe es ein USB-Kabel, aber seit ich die Nightly vom Cyanogenmod 10 draufgeflasht habe, funktionieren USB-Übertragungen nicht mehr. Er fängt zwar an, bricht aber dann mitten drinnen mit einem Error ab. Da muss ich wohl auf die Stable Version warten?! However, da mir's Bluetooth eh schon zu nervig wird, mache ich es jetzt meistens mit Airdroid per WLAN vom PC aus. Geht wesentlich flotter und praktischer ...

Dennoch hätte es mich interessiert, ob's Bluetooth vielleicht aus einem betsimmten Grund so lahm ist und ich die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit irgendwie verbessern könnte. Wenn ich von meinem 4 Jahre alten Laptop (hat einen integrierten Bluetooth Chip) was auf's Smartphone übertrage geht das ja auch um Welten schneller.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*

Okay, dann hast Du in der tat nur 0,03 MB/s. Es sollten an sich ja schon eher 0,3 sein. 

Was sein kann: ALLE Treiber aktuell, also auch Mainboard? Vlt. kann das Handy es aber auch nicht schneller, denn nur weil ein Gerät zB Bluetooth 3.0 "kann", heißt das nicht, dass es das auch mit vollem Speed beherrscht. Hast Du mal von Handy zu Handy getestet, wie lange eine Übertragung dauert?

Vlt. hat es aber auch mit Deinem Flash zu tun, evlt. war das keine gute Idee?


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, dann hast Du in der tat nur 0,03 MB/s. Es sollten an sich ja schon eher 0,3 sein.


Sag ich ja die ganze Zeit, dass es zu langsam ist ... 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Was sein kann: ALLE Treiber aktuell, also auch Mainboard? Vlt. kann das Handy es aber auch nicht schneller, denn nur weil ein Gerät zB Bluetooth 3.0 "kann", heißt das nicht, dass es das auch mit vollem Speed beherrscht. Hast Du mal von Handy zu Handy getestet, wie lange eine Übertragung dauert?


Ja, alle Treiber aktuell. Auf sowas achte ich immer! Und das Galaxy S2 könnte auf jeden Fall schneller! Weiß ich ja, weil ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen einer Bluetooth Übertragung vom PC/Adapter und dem Laptop habe. Mit dem Laptop geht die Übertragung einer 10 MB mp3 ja in unter einer Minute.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt. hat es aber auch mit Deinem Flash zu tun, evlt. war das keine gute Idee?


Eher nicht. Auch mit Flash ist der Laptop per Bluetooth genau so schnell wie vor dem Flash. Das liegt wirklich nur am Adapter am PC.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*

Als Laptop => Handy = schnell. PC => Handy = lahm? Und wie ist es von PC => Laptop?


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Bluetooth] Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit steigern möglich?*

PC => Laptop ~ 160 KB/s ... also um ein Vielfaches schneller, als auf's Smartphone
PC => Smartphone ~ 30 KB/s (in Extremfällen bis runter auf 10 KB/s, also gerade so, dass er überhaupt noch sendet)

Ich kann mir dennoch nicht vorstellen, dass es am Smartphone liegt, weil der Laptop auf's Smartphone wesentlich schneller überträgt, als die 30 KB/s, die der PC-Adapter schafft. Und das Smartphone liegt physikalisch gesehen genau in der Mitte zwischen PC und Laptop am Tisch. Die Entfernung wäre also die selbe.


----------

